# chipmunks, best traps



## algored2deth (Jan 7, 2011)

I have used a hav-a-heart trap for chipmunks with good success. I bought the small one and it works. Pretty sure I bought the trap at home depot. Used peanut butter and sunflower seeds as the bait.


----------



## SimmerDownNow (Aug 13, 2008)

My advice is try bringing the bucket in at night. Chipmunks forage during the day, especially dawn and dusk. So you might not need to leave it overnight for the raccoons, etc.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

just get a pellet gun. Much more fun. You might be fighting an uphill battle though. If theres like 6 in your yard but 40,000 in the neighborhood


----------



## harryc (Mar 13, 2012)

I have dozens of chipmunks. I never had an issue with them destroying anything so I let them be. What are they doing that is prompting you to take action? 
By the way, the bucket method is really the best. Just take it in at night.


----------



## D270 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi,
If they would stay away from digging next to the foundation, under my sidewalk and front porch, and not dig under my 100 year old oak trees...we could coexist. 

They won't pay up when my sidewalk cracks, or my foundation leaks...so they must relocate :whistling2:


----------



## harryc (Mar 13, 2012)

D270 said:


> Hi,
> If they would stay away from digging next to the foundation, under my sidewalk and front porch, and not dig under my 100 year old oak trees...we could coexist.
> 
> They won't pay up when my sidewalk cracks, or my foundation leaks...so they must relocate :whistling2:


Mine behave. They have a couple of holes in the lawn and that's about it. They actually do me a service by picking the little seeds off my deck in the spring. 
Now the groundhog, that's a different story. That SOB needs to go!


----------



## SimmerDownNow (Aug 13, 2008)

I used to let them run around my property, up and down the downspouts, etc. Great fun. Then they decided to nest in my engine compartment in the car parked in my driveway and eat the wires! $350 for a new anti-knock sensor, plus who knows what else they ate? They may have chewed the whole wiring harness. (Can be thousands of $$!. Could total an older car.) So they had to go. Sorry Chip and Dale, but I can't let you destroy my car.

I should also add, relocating them doesn't work, and is in fact, ILLEGAL in Massachusetts and many other states. So there's no other choice, either you pay to have them sent to chipmunk heaven, or DIY.


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

I think I will invent a catapult, (chipmunk-apult) that will sling them into my neighbors yard, who has a cat. They may get wary and stay away eventually. Just another way to make them entertaining.


----------

